# 2018 sound quality for my stereo



## Rt123 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey I was wondering if I could get some sound advice pun intended but seriously how can I get my factory head unit to make sound as good as a 2020 full size Chevy pickup stock sound system.?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm not an audiophile, that said I would upgrade the door speakers first. At the same time maybe use a bit of Dynamat. In my experience, unless you get the premium sound systems the stock speakers are really bad. I still remember when I replaced my speakers in my old Grand Prix, just putting in $150 worth of speakers was a huge improvement. The stock speakers were so cheap I'm not even sure if I could have bought them aftermarket. 
I can hardly wait for the "the nuclear option" suggestions.


----------

